# mardi gras banquet



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

In Feb we are having a mardi gras banquet and the majority of the quests will be senior citizens. Any suggestions on a mild but colorful menu?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Do a search under "mardi gras" I did a thread ( I think) last year.
I recall some great ideas were exchanged
cc


----------

